# Spencer Lake .Medina



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone been doing any good at Spencer? Any decent size


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't speak for today, but when I was a kid back in the 80's I lived in Medina and fished that lake all the time. Back in the day we had no problem catching 12"-16" channels, and some folks caught some bigger too. I'm sure they are still there, unless the lake has been pretty much fished to death since then.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

There in there just gotta go through a lot of bulls first. Fish the right side if comming in off of spencer lake road entrance by the archery range


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

there are some beastly channels in there. I used to fish it a ton til I found some epic honey holes elsewhere. I always fished the left side coming from the archery side

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

too many bulls


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

SL has somegreat kats in it. I can tell you from first hand expiernce. We have caught 9 and 10# chans out of there. Last weekend smeone had an 8# kat. Both sides will produce but it seems the are on the south side of the lake the last 2 weeks. From the launch to the dead white tree on the left side of the shore. Cut sad and cut gill on #8 circlehooks. Good fishing.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

I have'nt fished Spencer in along time 7-8 years now. I never got channels over 2-3 lbs. there back then. They should be a good deal better in size now if some were released after caught.


----------

